# Popeye's Chicken



## Power On The Plate (May 1, 2016)

Popeye's Chicken (250 gram/8,82 oz)
KCAL 361 P-65,7; C-7,6, F-15,8

Ingredients
CHICKEN
Chicken 2 breast
Red pepper 1 tbsp
Provencial herbs 1 tbsp
Soy souce 30ml
SPINACH SOUCE
Spinach 400 gram/14,1 oz
Garlic 3 cloves
Sea salt
Greek light yoghurt 400 gram/14,1oz


----------

